

Virtus 1.0.0 (Ruby Object Mapper object description DSL) fundraiser - Argorak
https://www.bountysource.com/#fundraisers/329-virtus-1-0-0

======
Argorak
For those that don't know: Ruby Object Mapper is the old DataMapper.

